# [SPN] Focus - Captive Womanhood



## Admin (Jul 19, 2009)

<table><tbody><tr><td>*To Recover Forgotten Password: Click Here*

*Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*

This latest edition of SPN newsletter focuses on key issues plaguing Sikh Diaspora for a long time.

*SPN Focus - Captive Womanhood*

*1.Akal Takhat Says No To Kirtan Sewa By Women At Darbar Sahib*

*2.So Why Call Her Bad? From Her, Kings are Born!*

*3.Kaur Power*

*4.Guru Granth Sahib ji - Torchbearer of Gender Equality*

*5.Missing Sikh Girl*

We would like to hear your views on these issues and we, surely, look forward to your gracious presence at SPN.

Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network forum and post your views in the relevant topics. Replying directly to this e-mail would result in losing your message to SPN sangat.

Gurfateh,


Aman Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network
Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!

Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

